# Readying Old Hives for New Bees



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Just tap out/off any loose debris, scrape off any bad wax moth damage, and give it to the new bees. They'll clean it all up and use it just fine. It'll give them a good start to have honey and drawn frames to start out with.


----------



## Piper (Mar 25, 2010)

Well that sounds fantastically too easy! Thank you! 

There is no moth damage to the comb, but can comb get too old or dried out? Or should I let the bees take care of that as well?

Thanks again!


----------



## waynesgarden (Jan 3, 2009)

If there is signs of any wax moth damage, put all the frames in a freezer for a few days to kill off any larvae.

Wayne


----------



## rkr (Oct 30, 2008)

Piper said:


> can comb get too old or dried out? Or should I let the bees take care of that as well?


The bees should repair some damage and re-furb the comb. They may make a mess for a couple of days tearing out what they don't like. What kind of foundation is it? I have some plastic foundation that has some bare patches due to wax moth damage. Those combs seemed dry and brittle when I put them in. I hope they will go ahead and draw it out this year; they did a great job of repairing most of it. 
RKR


----------

